# 750 gallon tank is on its way



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

I ordered my 750g from the tropical fish store last week. We're still working through some minor details about hole locations but the tank is due to arrive in about 4 weeks. I've been dreaming about this tank for the past 17 years or so since I bought my first p's. Actually my dream tank was a 12' long tank ( about 1100g's) instead of a 10' long, but do to space restrictions I'll have to settle for the 750. It should suffice







. The hardest thing is gonna be waiting until my house is done this fall to be able to set it up. Right now I have 13 pygos waiting anxiously for their new home. 3 caribas from about 10-11", 3 pirayas from about 9-10", 3 terns from 9-10", and 4 reds from about 8-10 1/2". The 3 terns, 2 of the pirayas, and 2 of the reds are only a year old so I expect them to grow up to be monsters. Especially my one tern who is all of 10" and thick. Last year at this time he was the size of a nickel. He will grow to be an absolute beast in this new tank. My goal is to have 20 p's in the 750 so if anyone in Wisconsin is looking to dump some fish this fall, keep me in mind. I'll give them a good home







I'll be sure to post some pics of the tank when it arrives. Hopefully my builder will let me set it up before the house is finished so the tank is cycled and ready to go when I move in.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

WOW


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

What a dream tank come true!!!! Definitely very jealous!! Be sure to keep us updated about your killer tank and post some pics when you get setup. Congradulations ... 750 gallons


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn: 750 gallons?!?!?









*_Moved to Equipment Questions_*


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

That is just insane


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

let me know if you need some filtration help.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

cant wait to see pics







damn 750gallons


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

can't wait to see pics!!

Congrats man!


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

where about do youi live in wisconsin i live by wausau in central wisconsin


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

think about it this way---put on the scuba gear and go on in there with em!!!

Oh---and how do yu clean something like that seriously??? Cause i amlookin to buy a 500 gallon one day---what do you do if you cant even get your arm down in there to vacuum crap up????


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

They make gravel siphons with long tubes, I've seen up to 72 inches, they make tongs or somethin like that too, there shouldn't be any problem at all in that aspect. But yeah awesome dude can't wait to see pics of it!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Damn! 750gallons!!!







, you lucky bastard. I can hardly wait for the awesome pics to come.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

yes he is a very lucky bastard....thats my dream when i get older too...since im only 16 right now....u are my role model!









keep us posted!!!









_l2ob_


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

hey stick is that the tank you going to put in the wall on your new house.
it sound good too me and i cant wait for the pics.
dixon


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

that is gigantic









is it going in a wall somewhere? cuz with a 750gal, it's gonna take up a whole room!


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

wow.


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

thats bigger than my room!


----------



## mesx7828 (Mar 3, 2004)

congrats







. Man, I'm hating you right now :rasp:


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

congrats man thats a huge tank dude get some pics up soon as you can and what do you use for stands on tanks that big? it has to way like 7000 lbs or something?


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

cant wait to see pics after you get it and set it up









p.s.
how much did it cost you? is it plexi or glass?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Hypergenix said:


> how much did it cost you? is it plexi or glass?


 that is what i am curious about too

awesome tank though, man. i cant wait for some pics









where are all these piranha currently at that u plan on putting in this tank??


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

0123 said:


> it has to way like 7000 lbs or something?


 the water alone is going to weigh 6000 lbs...


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks for all the responses guys. To answer a few of your questions.... I live in West Bend WI, just north of Milwaukee. Yes Joe, thats the tank thats going in the wall, thats why I had to shorten it up by a couple of feet. I only have about 11' between the back wall and the bottom of the staircase.

12ob, I was 16 when I bought my first p's. Thats when the dream started. I'm 33 now and the addiction keeps gettin worse. Be carefull. It;s addicting :laugh:

As far as the stand and the filtration go......Its all an experiment.............

I'm gonna use cinder blocks on the back three side of tank to support the majority of the weight. On the side that faces the rec-room its going to be those thick decorative glass blocks. The tank is going to built directly into my wall in the basement so On the finished side all you can see is the tank in the wall. All the access is going to be from the back on the unfinished side. I might put some colored lights shining on the glass blocks. I could go on forever about how I picture it, ....I'll just have to post some pics when it's up. I'm gonna have to put a few boards of 3/4" plywood under the tank to support the weight along with some other support blocks in the middle of the tank. It's all in my head :laugh:

The filtration is a whole different book. I have my own inerpretation of an under-gravel filtrartion system that will eliminate me from ever having to syphon the tank. It too is just an experiment but I think it's really gona work. If you want to hear the details? let me know. If it works.... My tank will be maintenance free. ...Open a couple of valves every other day, and it's done! If it works, I might have to put a patent on it :laugh: 
Thanks again guys. I can't wait


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Stick said:


> The filtration is a whole different book. I have my own inerpretation of an under-gravel filtrartion system that will eliminate me from ever having to syphon the tank. It too is just an experiment but I think it's really gona work. If you want to hear the details? let me know. If it works.... My tank will be maintenance free. ...Open a couple of valves every other day, and it's done! If it works, I might have to put a patent on it :laugh:
> Thanks again guys. I can't wait


 let me hear them details...


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

sounds like its going to be a nice tank man so how long till you get it all together? i cant wait to see some pics lol


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Stick said:
> 
> 
> > The filtration is a whole different book. I have my own inerpretation of an under-gravel filtrartion system that will eliminate me from ever having to syphon the tank. It too is just an experiment but I think it's really gona work. If you want to hear the details? let me know. If it works.... My tank will be maintenance free. ...Open a couple of valves every other day, and it's done! If it works, I might have to put a patent on it :laugh:
> ...


 I would liek to hear them aswell.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

The tank is going to be acrilic and it costs about $3700. As for the filtration... It's something that I designed for easy cleaning and I'm hoping it will also work as my filtration system. It would be easier to explain with a picture but I'll try without first.
The tank is going to be 10' long and 4' wide. I'm going to take 3- 10' synthetic 2x4's and run one down each side and one right down the middle spliting the tank in 2- 2'x10' sections. Then I'm going to take 3- 2x4's that are 4' and split the tank length wise 3 times. They will be spaced 3.333' apart. Now I have 6 equal rectangles, 2'x3.33' grided out in the bottom of the tank. Directly in the center of each rectangle I'm having a 1" hole drilled. I'll have a hose attatched to each hole with a shutoff valve at the end. All I have to do is open the valve and it will drain the water right to my floor drain that will be on the back side of the tank.
I'm going to fill each rectangle up with sand tapering down to nothing in the location of the hole so it will funnel all the waste to the hole. On top of the 2x4's I'm going to place 6 humidifier grids (2'x 3.333') to allow the waste to pass through to the bottom from the tank. For gravel I'm going to use ston, probably an 1" or so in diameter so all the crap can flow through to the bottom. On each grid Im going to run powerhead tubes up so that I have 6 powerheads running. Each powerhead should be rated to filter about 100g's. I'm pretty much gonna have a big undergravel filtration system with a way to dump all the waste right from the bottom. I'm also plumbing a faucet right on top of the tank so that I can just open the valves on the bottom and turn the faucet on at the same time and empty and fill at the same time. It will be so simple that I can clean the tank on a daily basis if need be.
I don't know much about the whole biological aspects of filtration so I dont know if this will be enough. The way I figure the bacteria will live in the sand and on the rocks. I may be wrong. If I need more filtration I will have an empty 75g that I could put under the tank and turn into a filter. What do you think? Think this will work? I've obviously spent enough time thimking about it so I hope so


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

what about de chlorinating the water or whatever?


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

hey im doing something like that too but my tank is 70 gallons less then yours...my house is just being started and i actually had them design some parts of the house around the tank...should be finished in a couple months...maybe i can get some hints on what your doing?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hmmm.. i cant picture this.... sorry no help from me...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

sounds awesome


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

sounds good i can picture this and have thought about almost the same thing. But i was thinking of laying a grid on the bottom that will hold the rocks up off the bottom a quarter inch and leaving a small gap down to the bottom were i could drain all the sh*t out from the bottom. Your most important bacteria is in your filter anyways you mainly just wanna get rid of the waste.

10 inches for a p to grow in 1 year seems exaggerated. But i have had periods were i didnt live at home and my fish got under fed quite a bit.

Sounds good though man i like your thinking.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey Stick I live about 30 minutes away from you once you get it set up and going mind if I were to come and check it out? Pm me if you think I could. Thanks oh yea btw congrats on the tank.


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Thid tank is f*ucking big man, should be hurry


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

wow.
are the valves gonna be able to hold all that pressure? you should definately make a wet/dry out of that 75. what are u gonna do about heating it up? How are u gonna set up the powerheads? all facing one way? good luck with everything and u better post some pics

bryan


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

the grinch said:


> sounds good i can picture this and have thought about almost the same thing. But i was thinking of laying a grid on the bottom that will hold the rocks up off the bottom a quarter inch and leaving a small gap down to the bottom were i could drain all the sh*t out from the bottom. Your most important bacteria is in your filter anyways you mainly just wanna get rid of the waste.
> 
> 10 inches for a p to grow in 1 year seems exaggerated. But i have had periods were i didnt live at home and my fish got under fed quite a bit.
> 
> Sounds good though man i like your thinking.


 The rocks are going to be off the bottom. They are going to be sitting on the humidifier grid thats going to be sitting about 4" off the bottom. The sand will be on the bottom underneath the stones, funneling all the crap to the holes. I'll have to post pics as I'm putting it together. I guess its kinda hard to picture without pictures.

I don't blame you for doubting the size of my tern's cause I wouldn't believe it if I didn't witness the growth myself. I bought them from George last may. He had them listed as 1.25" terns. I ordered 2- 2" pirayas with them thinking they would be comparable in size and I could keep them together. The pirayas were 2" and the terns were dime or nickel size at best. One bite from the pirayas and the tern would be toast. I put a divider in the tank and bought a couple of 2" reds for the pirayas to take there agression out on in the meantime. In the end of August I took the divider out when the terns were definately comparable. That was about 3 months later. By Christmas all 3 of the terns were bigger than both the pirayas and both of the reds. Right now my biggest tern is just as long, (not as thick though) as my 3 1/2 year old red and she was measured at 10". Ive raised a lot of reds but these are the first terns I've owned. I can't believe how fast these fish grow. With this size of a tank and their daily feedings diet, I will have some big ass pygos in the next 5 years. I already bought an extra freezer to keep next to the tank. Every time I go fishing I keep everything that I catch within my limit to feed to my p's. I bag every meal for my p's in individual baggies and then freeze them. I put whatever I think they can eat at one time in individual baggies. It gets to be kinda a pain in the ass to do but it sure beats spending a fortune on food and neglecting feedings because I can't afford it. I feed my fish every day until they don't finish off a meal and then I skip a day. Sometimes they will go about 2 weeks before they don't finish a meal and other times they'll only go a couple days. Either way they never really go more than a day without the opportunity to eat. I'm getting way off the topic here.









Hey chosenone2
I'm doing the same thing with building the house around the tank. I always had a mental picture of where and how I wanted the tank and very few houses offered that option. When my wife and I were looking at models the first thing I looked for was where I wanted the Tank. If the house wouldn't allow it, I didn't want the house. We found the perfect plan that met both of our needs. I'd be more than happy to share my ideas with you. Let me know if you want my opinion.

bryang,
I'm thinking about starting out with the powerheads facing so it would make a whilpool affect. I guess I'll have to experiment and see what they like best.

piranha guy.
,
When the tank is actually finished I'm gonna have a "tank- warming" party for anyone that's in the area. Where do you live that your only 30 min away?


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hartland is just west of waukesha


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

can you sketch this on Microsoft paint for me?


----------



## Papagorgio (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey 750/20 is 37.5 and 20 gallons per Piranha seems to the rule of thumb. So that tells me you could have 37 piranaha in that monster tank. If you overstock a bit you could keep 50 of them in there. What are your plans for feeding them. Do you have cows? I hope so


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Papagorgio said:


> Hey 750/20 is 37.5 and 20 gallons per Piranha seems to the rule of thumb. So that tells me you could have 37 piranaha in that monster tank. If you overstock a bit you could keep 50 of them in there. What are your plans for feeding them. Do you have cows? I hope so :rasp:


 that rule of thumb is a stupid myth that newby fish keepers use..


----------



## turbo-man (Jun 10, 2004)

Does that mean I should use it????


----------



## p-owner (Apr 25, 2004)

you're located in Waukesha??? I'm locate in milwaukee, not too far from brown deer. maybe i might come join your tank warming party.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

That would be a dream come true


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

how do you think tehy filter that 1 million gallon marine aquarium in oregon? GAINT FILTER!!!!!!!!!! what you need my friend is a customized giatn filter and then you dotn have to use he dividers you can have all that room for fihies.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Good luck man. That is all the more reason i need to add terns to my shoal.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Damn,i thought american pit bull had a big tank,cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Chunker-2000 said:


> how do you think tehy filter that 1 million gallon marine aquarium in oregon? GAINT FILTER!!!!!!!!!! what you need my friend is a customized giatn filter and then you dotn have to use he dividers you can have all that room for fihies.


 I'm not having any dividers. The 2x4's are laying on the plexi on the bottom. the only wasted space is the 4" on the bottom.

papagorgio,
I bought a spare freezer to keep alll their food in. I go fishing and freeze all the fish that I catch for their food.

powner,
I live in West bend. My wife works in Brown Deer. It's only about a half an hour from here. Your more than welcome to come check it out when it's running. It should be going by christmas.

peacock,
I'm a retard when it comes to using computers. I'll take pictures as I'm setting it up.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Stick said:


> Chunker-2000 said:
> 
> 
> > how do you think tehy filter that 1 million gallon marine aquarium in oregon? GAINT FILTER!!!!!!!!!! what you need my friend is a customized giatn filter and then you dotn have to use he dividers you can have all that room for fihies.
> ...


 ok...

i personly think you should also have a wetdry hooked up aswell..


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

i agree


----------



## bigd (Apr 24, 2004)

all i can say is damn, i thought my 300g was big


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

sounds great,
Ive often dreamed of the same sort of set up, although on a much smaller scale. The only question I would have, is the presure being emited on your drain valves and supporting grid below the gravel when you are draining. It would really suck to turn that valve to start draing, blow a bulk head and have gravel and sand shooting all over your floor at umpting bazillion pounds per square inch. But anyways, I applaud you. f*ck ya' go for it!!!


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

bigd said:


> all i can say is damn, i thought my 300g was big


 Damn!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that's great news Stick. You do seem to grow some monster pygos. I am sure they will balloon once they get in that small ocean you are putting in.

Joe


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

bigd said:


> all i can say is damn, i thought my 300g was big


 And i thought my 2000 was big!!!!










oh wait, it is!!!!


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Peacock said:


> bigd said:
> 
> 
> > all i can say is damn, i thought my 300g was big
> ...


 What is that, a pool?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

its a pond.


----------

